# What do + and - in front of IM mean?`



## sweetrice (Jun 21, 2019)

I read the article in one of the lists of links stickied to the top, but the language is just so complicated, it's hard to understand. Could someone explain it in simpler terms? Thank you.


----------



## mrei (Nov 10, 2019)

citronnade said:


> I read the article in one of the lists of links stickied to the top, but the language is just so complicated, it's hard to understand. Could someone explain it in simpler terms? Thank you.


Which article? The +/- has had different interpretations, I think, like that (+) is expansive while (-) is focused on reaching a target e.g. Fe+ wants to expand as much feelings vs Fe- wants to achieve a specific feeling.


----------

